# Whanganui



## yoda33 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi all, 

Be grateful for some advice, knowledge, guidance - anything to calm my anxieties really please!

I have been offered a job in Whanganui, coming over alone and needing some insider info on ease of finding rental properties (OK for first 4 weeks or so), getting a car, prices of stuff compared to UK and the costs of living (shopping, utilities etc) and the silly stuff like internet, mobile, health cover etc. So much to panic about. Is it all relatively easy, does it take ages and can it be done in Whanganui, or do I need to do it in bigger cities.

Would love to come across, but it all seems so overwhelming and off putting at the moment. Don't want to come across and then find I can't rent somewhere I like (nice and safe!) and be homeless!

I suppose finances are a big thing - what would you say is an average monthly requirement for rent / utilities / shopping etc needed? For one person. 

Sorry to ramble about my concerns, but be great to hear what advice and experience there is out there please.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Google Rentals in Whanganui and you'll get a good idea of costs ...

Can't your new company help out with these questions?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

yoda33 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Be grateful for some advice, knowledge, guidance - anything to calm my anxieties really please!
> 
> ...


Best place for property rentals is TradeMe. This'll then give you an idea of the rental management companies that operate in that area and if you like you can contact them directly and register to be considered if any property they manage will meet your criteria, or like us just do it yourself.
All the other stuff is easy to sort out. No major drama.
Pretty much everything is more expensive than back home. NZ is a remote part of the world, less people, less demand, everything costs to import then onsell.
Some things are cheaper but it's a small list. You can do a virtual shop on www.countdown.co.nz which is a usual supermarket brand here. Will give you an idea of grocery costs.
You can arrange all the other stuff online very easily. Internet, insurance, utilities etc.
Money requirements are subjective - depends what you want? Have a look on TradeMe as I said. Minimum you'll pay for your own room in a house share with shared bathroom and your part of the Bill's probably 150-200 per week. If you want your own place 1.or 2 bed maybe 300 a week plus ?
Wanganui is fine. Been a couple times with the folks for a wander round and done the steam boat thing on the river.
What salary are you being offered ?


----------

